# Finally my first litter of rabbits, couple questions.



## porkchop48 (May 4, 2012)

I went out last night to feed every one and get all the critters put away. 

I noticed one my flemish giant/ new zeland mix running into her box when I opened the door. I also noticed alot of fur under the hutch and in the hutch. I opened the nest box and seen kits. 

No clue how many, or what they even look like. Which is fine with me for now. I was just happy to see them in the box/ nest all covered up and toasty looking. 

When should I be able to safely count them and do a general check of them?


----------



## lastfling (May 4, 2012)

I normally check mine as soon as I see she's had them.  Removing any dead ones, etc.  My doe's are pretty compliant in this regard.  I do give them a treat to distract them while I'm checking.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 4, 2012)

So how do you handle a doe who wasn't given treats and when offered a carrot or small piece of apple she isn't interested?  We have a doe who is new to us and is hopefully due to kindle on May 21st- will be her 1st litter.  She is also not overly friendly- I can only touch her a little bit on her nose.  She does come over to the cage door when I approach to feed and check.


----------



## Lorelai (May 4, 2012)

Try giving her some greens... all of our rabbits go nuts for greens. Mess with the babies, move the nest box, they barely notice, because they're so busy stuffing their faces.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 4, 2012)

Lorelai said:
			
		

> Try giving her some greens... all of our rabbits go nuts for greens. Mess with the babies, move the nest box, they barely notice, because they're so busy stuffing their faces.


So what greens would be good to start with?  She will eat hay, I'm thinking that we should start slowly introducing somethings now so that she might want to eat them.


----------



## Lorelai (May 4, 2012)

I imagine they'd go for spinach, kale, chard, pretty much whatever you have extra that's bug bitten or is otherwise not pretty from your garden. You can use the pristine stuff, but the bunnies care less about appearances.  If in doubt, just find a patch long grass with clover and other goodies, cut it (we have a scythe), and rake it up. If you're just doing it for one rabbit, start with a handful. They should be just fine with that.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 5, 2012)

Lorelai said:
			
		

> I imagine they'd go for spinach, kale, chard, pretty much whatever you have extra that's bug bitten or is otherwise not pretty from your garden. You can use the pristine stuff, but the bunnies care less about appearances.  If in doubt, just find a patch long grass with clover and other goodies, cut it (we have a scythe), and rake it up. If you're just doing it for one rabbit, start with a handful. They should be just fine with that.


thanks for the suggestions, our garden isn't in yet to cold and wet here right now but we do have patches of clover growing in our grass so we can start there.  We currently have just 2 does- we are new to rabbits, although my DH raised them when he was younger.


----------



## ruthless (May 5, 2012)

My yard has been "untreated" chemically for many years, so I feel safe giving them dandelions, plantain, dock, grass and clover that all grow freely in my yard.    Big handful every a.m. and pm.   Pretty much anything out of the yard, I have not found anything they don't eat from the yard.

yes start with just tiny amount and increase over a few days.

My does with kits, the kits start nibbling greens and hay as soon or sooner than the pellets.


----------

